# Alternate Projector Mount



## Spiky (Feb 28, 2010)

I was in charge of doing projections for my universities latest show, and the way we mounted it was essentially a box with a hole for the lens, and a yoke and c-clamp to mount it to the pipe. I have to do projections again for a a film, and I don't have a yoke or c-clamp availble to me. However, I have some pipe hardware, and I'm thinking of doing a box with a pipe flange on top, and then cheesebrough to attach it the LX pipe, with saftey chain as backup. Does this method make sense to people? Or do you have a better suggestion?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 1, 2010)

While we are bordering on the edge of the TOS for rigging, I would recommend to you to not build your own mounting hardware. Your projector should have mounting hardware attachments that you can either purchase from the manufacturer or several after-market suppliers such as Chief or Dispaly Devices.

Once you have the proper hardware, follow standard rigging practices to mount this to your batten. I recommend finding a steady position if possible since the projected image doesn't like the sway that battens may provide.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 1, 2010)

Aside from a manufactured projector mount (ones do exist that you could use) this is a good option. I've done it a few times myself.

I like the 'box' idea well enough.

I've also modified existing projector mounts to affix to standard rigging hardware. If you don't know what you are doing, don't do this however.

Sometimes, especially when budget is limited just need to be done a way that will work while being safe.

Make sure your safety cable will support as much as possible in the event of a failure. There is more than one point of failure (the clamp you mentioned, along with the flange on the box for instance). You don't want your projector to 'hit the deck'.

As long you don't need it today however, please use things that are pre-manufactured whenever possible. I'd lean to mounts that use multiple connection points to the projector instead of the 'tripod' style connections. Again less likely to fail.

As always, common sense, and a general sense of safety apply.

If you think it is not safe DO NOT DO IT.


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 1, 2010)

THINGS TO WATCH OUT FOR:

make sure there is adequate ventilation, projectors need airflow or else the lamp will damage the image panel

Make sure you have a way to turn off the projector that is independant of removing power, removing power shuts off the fan and this will dramatically reduce lamp life and the projector, so you probably need to make sure that the IR remote will work

Do you need to access the controls on the projector? does the projector have manual zoom and focus.
Does your signal vary so that you may need to select input or any of the digital functions? 

Do you need to add a dowser so that when you need to remove the image you are not projecting a "blank"

some of the projectors have a series of mounting holes on the bottom that you could attach a fabricated U plate to, or as mentioned above there are a lot of pre designed mounts.

Make sure you have your center of gravity correct so that the projector does not tilt on the batten, (assuming you are mounting it on the batten which is not the best place for the reasons mentioned)

Sharyn


----------



## museav (Mar 2, 2010)

Spiky said:


> ...I'm thinking of doing a box with a pipe flange on top, and then cheesebrough to attach it the LX pipe, with saftey chain as backup.


So a pipe flange attached in some unknown fashion to a box of some unknown construction? How is the projector attached to the box and is the safety chain attached to the box, the projector or both? Just too many unknowns.

It sounds as though flying a projector is something you are having to do on a fairly regular basis, so maybe it is a good time to look at a good long term solution. I agree with the suggestions to use products manufactured for the purpose. If you need to accommodate different projectors for different events you may be able to use a "universal" projector mount that is compatible with a variety of projectors.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 2, 2010)

Something else to note, the handle on most portable projectors is not a valid safety point. The points in the bottom of the projector are intended for mounting, and your user manual will provide the information needed. Some of the larger projectors will also include additional points, beyond the rigging points, intended to be used as safeties.


----------

